# Just security Updates for the S8+



## theFOoL (Mar 6, 2018)

I read that it won't get the next OS update. This makes me mad and going to switch carriers. Sick of the price for 4 phones per month anyway. On my phone now so will post link on my PC soon about the news *LINK*

They rush too Fast now with Phones


----------



## Red_Machine (Mar 6, 2018)

That's not what this is saying, it's saying that it won't get monthly SECURITY updates anymore, only quarterly.  It will still get the next version of Android, even the S6 is getting Nougat so I highly doubt that they'd drop the S8 range this early.


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 6, 2018)

Hmm still scared me there for a Sec.


----------



## Komshija (Mar 7, 2018)

You don't need to have the latest Android version and the latest version of some smartphone. They certainly do release phones way too fast and there's no sense following that trend. For instance, nothing's wrong with Android 7.0. or even old 4.4.


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 7, 2018)

The reason I'm switching carriers and Possibly phone is I like Stock Android. None of this custom Skin/Apps crap. The Pixel 2 is what I'd like but our store didn't have it  so I picked the S8+ A nice phone yes but too big and just the button and custom skin... (changing the WiFi/LTE/Battery Icon is a mayor turn off) like the default icons "A newer look 2017"


----------



## Vya Domus (Mar 7, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> This makes me mad



Why though ?


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 7, 2018)

Because I want stock and the latest. Going to switch carriers and phone once my time is up


----------



## Vya Domus (Mar 7, 2018)

I guess if you really want that , go ahead and buy a Pixel. It will likely make no difference though to everyday use whether or not you have the latest security patch or whatnot.


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 7, 2018)

Oh I know... It's just a Thing for me. I know it won't change anything. Just want everything stock. No Custom skin of Android of any kind like Samsung does....


----------

